# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Recommended Computer Specs

## Slack

I have just received my new Einscan-s scanner and as expected my old laptop isn't really up to running it. I knew at some stage I'd have to get a new desktop pc to run graphic intensive software and I guess now is the time. The question isn't, what is the minimum requirements I need, but what is the recommended (by you guys) specs to be able to run the scanner/software smoothly, efficiently etc? What is everyone using? I am a Windows user, so I'd prefer to stick with that. I'd like to say money is no object, but in fact, I'd like to keep it under a grand if possible. I'd appreciate any input here and any recommendations of good companies in the UK to buy from. Cheers....

----------


## 24c

Although I use Apple computers, FYI, the Einscan-S runs fine on a 2.2 Quad core i7 from 2011, which has a separate graphics card, and 16GB RAM. It's obviously a little quicker on the 3.5 i7 desktop with 4 GB graphics card, but there isn't a lot in scanning speed. Nearly all the difference is processing the scans afterwards.
Shining3D recommend USB2, but I just use a USB2 dock in an USB3 port for the scanner. The graphics card element is a little confusing, as long as you can drive a separate monitor in non mirror mode that will do, and nowadays nearly every machine going with an i7 processor or equivalent will have a graphics card better than their minimum recommended.  :Smile:  
Down to you really, but quad core i7, discrete graphics card, plenty of RAM should cover it. I boot from an external drive using Thunderbolt tech, but SSDs are coming down in price all the time, and you'll know they make a difference to boot times etc. Check out www.scan.co.uk, and look at their Today only deals... I get a bit of stuff from these guys 'cos they're local, no interest commercially or otherwise.

Good luck 
Mike

----------


## curious aardvark

for bang for buck - ignore intel. Amd have always outperformed for less money. 
Go with an amd A series processor. They come with onboard graphics that rival mid range gaming cards. 

Amd a8 & a10 series blow intel away in the real world. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-AD785KXBJABOX-7850K-Radeon-Kaveri/dp/B00H7Z7YMI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1444667260&sr=8-3&keywords=a+series+amd



I like msi boards, but gigabyte aren't bad either. 

ssds are pretty cheap - but if you're storing a lot of data add a hybrid drive for storage. 

256gb ssd and a 1 -2 tb hydrid is a great setup.  
You also don't necessarily need a lot of ram. ram is cheap 4-8 gb is more than enough.

----------


## Slack

Thanks for both your input chaps.... much appreciated! I wanted to make sure I didn't get a system that would under perform, for what was needed and as it happens, I am pretty much on the same page as both of you, so that's a relief. With regards to AMD v Intel, I always thought that Intel were the better performers, but I was reading an article/test this morning which showed the AMD A8 seriously outperforming the Intel i5. Again, thanks for the replies, I feel a lot happier now! Cheers....

----------


## Slack

Just a quick question Mr Aardvark.... Are you saying to just go with the onboard graphics on the A8/A10, and not have a separate Raedon graphics card? Or would you recommend both? Cheers....

----------


## curious aardvark

onboard. 
The current onboard graphics are actually on the chip itself. 
So the interaction between the graphics and cpu is totally different to the old - intel - method of having the grahics chip on the motherboard itself. 
Totally different ballgame. 

But you do have to be careful that you buy an A series cpu as there are no longer video chips on the motherboards :-) 

The a8 and a10 give you 4 cpu cores and 6 or 8 graphics cores. 
They're good for most modern games let alone cad work. 

My 3d printer machine is actually much much cheaper. I'm using a miniitx AM1 board with a really cheap quadcore chip with R3 graphics chip. 

haven't found anything to slow it down yet. 

What you need to understand is that compared to video games - most cad packages pull hardly any gpu power. 
Games are refreshing at a minimum of 30 frames a second with many hundreds of fully rendered - often moving - models. 
Unless you're designing an entire jumbo jet in a single file - you'll never come close to using that kind of processing power from a cad program. 

So a decent budget system might consist of: 
Amd AM1 5350 cpu 
128gb ssd
MSI AM1I AMD Mini ITX Motherboard (LAN, VGA, HDMI, DVI)
4 gb 1600mhz ddr3
Any case you fancy that comes with a psu - this thing pulls very little power/
dvd drive if you don't have an external usb one - you'll probably never use the dvd drive, but a usb one is useful for setting up. 

If you do what i did and screw the board into a sheet of wood and use a basic full size psu and 64gb ssd. The whole thing comes in at under £100.
Add a nan wireless chip for about £10 and you're good to go :-) 
A decent mini itx case won't break the bank ether: http://www.amazon.co.uk/CiT-Mini-ITX...+case+with+psu

So for under £150 you can easily build a decent 3dprinter/cad machine.

Or you can go the other route and go big and really fast. That won't break the bank either. 

Computers are really easy to build. The important bit is how you set them up software wise. 
I like windows 7.
But you could also go down the linux route. Free and most things - including simplify3d run on it now.

There must be cad packages for linux and they'll most likely be free as well. 

Most linux distros can be downloaded and installed from a memory stick these days. So you'll never need a dvd drive :-)

----------


## Slack

Thanks for your help, info and suggestions once again Curious Aardvark. Very much appreciated. I feel a lot better in my head now regarding my purchase. You've been a tremendous help. If you're ever in East Sussex, there's a beer with your name on! (That includes you to 24c!). Cheers....

----------


## curious aardvark

As you're in the uk, if you need install software - drop me a pm and I'll send you a dvd :-) 

Can talk you through the build as well, if necessary :-)

just looked on a map and you're pretty much as far away from me as it's possible to be and still be in england :-) 
Sods law.  I'm up near burton upon trent. Slap bang in the geographical centre of england. 

But all my phonecalls to - pretty much anyone anywhere in the world - are free. So if you want a chat about it, let me know.

----------


## Slack

I've just PM'd you Curious Aardvark....

----------


## gualalasmooth

Hdmi to vga is anyone using this adapter? if so how does it work? I am ordering a new graphic card and I was wondering If I even have to How does this adapter work?

----------


## curious aardvark

not sure if it would work. 
But it's a cheap adaptor so worth a try before spending more money on a discrete graphics card.

----------

